# I done did it......



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

But not sure what I did. I'm going to post some pics when my camera battery charges. I was out running around and was turning the car and it kind was doing a somewhat hop. I tried to straighten it back out and I had a flat on my left rear or the tire seal broke and the foam was coming out a little. No big deal I get a new one put it on. When I pick the car up a screw comes out. Don't know where it came from. So I take the body back off look still no findy. So i start the car take it to the street and go. It winds up to almost full throttle but it is only going maybe 15 mph. I get the car back and take the body back off. See nothing and was going to start it again to see if I could see something with body off while the wheels are spinning. Then this little rod falls off. This little rod screws into the tire and then has like a little t handle going towards the middle. Sorry don't know what its called. So I'm guessing that screw is associated with that and the reason the car wouldn't go no where is because that thing was loose or was fixing to come out.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

What kind of car? It sounds like something from the axel has come apart. That would explain the high revs/no go situation. it was trying to drive only one wheel instead of both of them.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

mongo88 said:


> What kind of car? It sounds like something from the axel has come apart. That would explain the high revs/no go situation. it was trying to drive only one wheel instead of both of them.


Mongo, Its a Drake with a CVR.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Scotty, dont run it no more untill you take those pics.


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

I'm not going to I don't have small enough set of allen wrenches to even replace the screw or hell I don't even know where the screw goes I'll get them in just a sec.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Man, i hope you didnt fry the diff.


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

me too but the hobby shop is only 10 mins from work. That is good stuff however I still don't want to break anything. Pics coming in just one sec


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Thats what its sounding like to me. sounds like he lost a drive pin or something in that wheel and probably toasted the diff.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Sounds like a cv shaft?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

boomgoon said:


> Sounds like a cv shaft?


The truck has dogbones.

Dang, I think!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

mongo88 said:


> Thats what its sounding like to me. sounds like he lost a drive pin or something in that wheel and probably toasted the diff.


If he did, the good news is that truck has an RPM alum diff gear.


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

Here are the pics. The one of my finger is holding where it goes by the tire and the other one is showing the other hole it goes to and then the part.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

ok, that screw _should_ go thru the universal and into the dogbone there. Is that piece sticking thru the uni threaded? Looks like that shouldne be there.


----------



## jelias (Sep 7, 2004)

Sounds to me like the screw that connects the driveshaft to the yoke has come off. If that is the case, you will have to remove the plastic piece that is attached to the axle (the piece that the wheel rides on and place the screw back on. That screw goes inside the yoke and secures the yoke to the metal driveshaft so you will have to use loctite to hold it in place. The diff should be ok as long as it wasn't run for to long once you noticed the problem.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Man I cant tell. Look in the book Scotty. I cant remember how the bones went together. I want you to something though. Grab the right rear tire. Hold down the gear that drives the rear end from the engine. Turn that tire back and forth. Tell us how it feels?


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

Ok not sure but I think I have something that makes sense to me anyway. I did what you said Biff and it felt alright. I was out there messing with it and looking while I was waiting on responses. Man ya'll are quick to try and help a brother out. I went ahead and reconnect the dog bone and put the tire back on and when I did the same thing with the left side the dogbone came unscrewed again. So if I put 2 and 2 together that tells me that something inside the joint towards the engine is not staying tight which would explain my screw that telling me my screw goes somewhere in there. Right or Wrong?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

jelias said:


> Sounds to me like the screw that connects the driveshaft to the yoke has come off. If that is the case, you will have to remove the plastic piece that is attached to the axle (the piece that the wheel rides on and place the screw back on. That screw goes inside the yoke and secures the yoke to the metal driveshaft so you will have to use loctite to hold it in place. The diff should be ok as long as it wasn't run for to long once you noticed the problem.


That makes sense Jose.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Seaweed said:


> Ok not sure but I think I have something that makes sense to me anyway. I did what you said Biff and it felt alright. I was out there messing with it and looking while I was waiting on responses. Man ya'll are quick to try and help a brother out. I went ahead and reconnect the dog bone and put the tire back on and when I did the same thing with the left side the dogbone came unscrewed again. So if I put 2 and 2 together that tells me that something inside the joint towards the engine is not staying tight which would explain my screw that telling me my screw goes somewhere in there. Right or Wrong?


No, that doesnt make sense. The side towards the motor is just a pin in the dogbone. That long T arm thing. The side that doesnt have the pin in the round end, goes to the wheel. Thats what came loose. Do you have any loctite?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Take a pic of the end the screw goes into. I just cant remember how its put together.

And look in the book, everything is in there.


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

Ok your right Biff it don't make sense. However from the computer it did haha..I looked in the yoke the screw is there, however there is like a little key way there so i have to take the yoke out to get the dogbone lined back up in there. So that still doesn't tell me where I lost the screw from. I looked at the book and how it goes together from the best I can tell all the part screws are there. So my next question there is a little pin that holds the axle in place on the outside of the frame do ya'll use any special tool to get that thing out of there. I noticed a Losi tool in the book is that thing necassary. I noticed they were using it on the part that I'm on.


----------



## jelias (Sep 7, 2004)

Are you saying that you have the screw inside the yoke plus another screw? If so, look at the front of the truck under the front shock tower. There are two screws that secure the front bulk head to the upper brace or the part that the gas tank sits on. I believe that those screws also screw to metal and will back off in not checked regularly.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Take a pic of the books intstuctions on the parts your talking about. Im sorry, but its been over a year since I built my Drake, and I just cant get it my head whats happening.



Seaweed said:


> Ok your right Biff it don't make sense. However from the computer it did haha..I looked in the yoke the screw is there, however there is like a little key way there so i have to take the yoke out to get the dogbone lined back up in there. So that still doesn't tell me where I lost the screw from. I looked at the book and how it goes together from the best I can tell all the part screws are there. So my next question there is a little pin that holds the axle in place on the outside of the frame do ya'll use any special tool to get that thing out of there. I noticed a Losi tool in the book is that thing necassary. I noticed they were using it on the part that I'm on.


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

Alright I will in one sec Gary. Yes that is exactly what I'm saying I got the screw in the yoke and I still have that extra screw. Is there an easy way to get the pins out of the yoke so I can at least line the dogbone lined back in there?


----------



## jelias (Sep 7, 2004)

You have to spread the yoke ends to get it to clear the pins. You will be able to fix it without taking the axle off of the hub. Use the losi turnbuckle wrench to spred the yoke or any other tool that will allow you to spread it without breaking it. As far as the extra screw, look at the rear shock tower where it is secured to the transmission and see if you are missing any. I will look at my truck and see if I see any other screws that go near that area.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

The yok? Thats that plastic piece? Slowly, this is coming together for me. Good job Jose. Stick around bro! We need smart and helpfull RCers around here.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I have to crash. I know its only 7:33 pm. But Ill check in at 4:00 am. LOL


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

Good news is I think I have fixed the dogbone problem. Everything is back to normal. I ran it and it ran fine. So that problem is fixed the only problem I have now is I don't have a clue where this little screw came from. I've looked everywhere and don't see an open hole.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

GREAT JOB GUYS! And awesome job on getting it fixed Seaweed! Just the fact that you were not scared to get in there and work on it is awesome! Next thing you know you will be breaking the truck down and rebuilding it after every run!

Hhhhm on the screw? It's not a flat head screw, so it did not come from under the truck or off the chassis plate. Too big to be a battery box screw.

Check around the engine mount area on top - not the bottom. Check the shock towers where the shocks mount up. Those would be the main areas I'd check as they would have the most amount or torque, so to speak, to get sheared off. Cause that screw looks sheared off or like some thing sheared it off.

PD2


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

I was glad I just could get it running to run all the fuel out and somehow it was not broke worse. Thanks for the help. Without the comment to pull the yoke apart something would have got broke. I thought it was a pin. The book didn't really give a good description. A pair of long snap on needle nose plies isn't the easiest thing to do that with though I will admit. Thanks for the help gusy


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

*Welp let bring it back*

Lets bring this baby back to the top...I done did it again part 2. It's doing the same thing now. Winded up but not anywhere or very fast for that matter. I held the gear down and the right rear tire was smooth, the left rear turned opposite way. The left one was smooth also. Let's hear all the mechanics solve my problem. I gotta run to the store will be back in a few to hear the results. I know your hear BIFF you haven't left I'm sure in a couple hours.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Seaweed said:


> Lets bring this baby back to the top...I done did it again part 2. It's doing the same thing now. Winded up but not anywhere or very fast for that matter. I held the gear down and the right rear tire was smooth, the left rear turned opposite way. The left one was smooth also. Let's hear all the mechanics solve my problem. I gotta run to the store will be back in a few to hear the results. I know your hear BIFF you haven't left I'm sure in a couple hours.


The oposite wheel is supposed to rotate in the other direction. Thats the action of the diff. I bet since you threw the bone, and being new, you pulled the leever a few times trying to see whats wrong, the diff is history.

Tomarrow will be my last day at work untill the 3rd. After Christams, if you have the time, come over for a day and Ill go through everything I can think of, one on one.

I think the diff is smoked.


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

Very possible and of course make sense. However I'm not going to admit pulling that lever hahaa....If I take it apart is there anyway to tell or is it more or less trial and error. Also I did turn the right wheel and the left wheel turned the other way.


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

Well give my ya'lls best diagnostic. I need to go to the HS tomorrow and get whatever maybe wrong with it so I don't have to drive an hour this weekend. I'm all ears. Even if it could be a few things that's fine I just need to pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## yachtjim (Sep 6, 2005)

Is your slipper nut too loose? There should be a nut that holds the diff together, if it is too loose the car will do exactly as you described (tires will spin opposite when the gear is held, but car will not move very fast when throttle is applied). You can test this by holding the gear and one wheel, then try to spin the other. If it spins too easily your slipper is too loose.


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

the nut you are refering to may be stripped out.......thats normal with losi trucks both electric and nitro. if the nut is stripped i would replace the nut and carrier for the nut.

ronnie norris
Rich's Brew racing fuel


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

I agree with yachtjim and Ronnie - the condition he is describing sounds like the slipper is too loose and is not getting any action in the diff at all. If the diff was blown, it would either not rotate the opposite tire or would feel VERY crunchy or notchy. Either that, of the gear mess is wrong or possibly the clutch shoes are already gone and not engageing the clutch bell. Few things to check, but starting with the slipper is the most easiest one.

PD2


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

I remember the slipper nut was tight and turning ok. I went ahead and went to the shop and bought new clutch shoes and a diff. Hopefully it is one of the 2. I really don't want to drive to Houston again this week.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I dont think its the slipper. Grab the clutch bell and see if its wobbely. Maybe the bearing went out. Im off work untill Jan 3, you can allways stop by here.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Wait a minute. With one of the dog bones being popped out, is it possible for the diff to loosen up?


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

Well like I was telling Paul in email. I had no problems at all until that dogbone came out and the mysterious screw came out. Last night I don't think I was doing anything all to out of the ordinary. If I don't figure it out this weekend Biff I will give you a hollar. I'm going to be a little upset if I don't get it right by next Friday so I can go to K&M. Work might get in the way but I got it about half tore apart right now. Have to go get some smaller allen wrenches and I can finish up.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Best bet is to bring it over here and we will go through it. I can show you some tricks. I still think its the diff.


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

I'm sure it will wind up over there. My only problem now is finding time. I have to work all next week. I'm off tomorrow through Monday and then the following Friday through Monday. Let me get it in a 1000 pieces then I'll bring it to you hahaa...None the less it is a blast working on it.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Anytime is fine with me as long as its early morning. Towards the afternoons I most likley will be partaking in adult beverage. 

Its best you learn from someone with experiance. Especially with a Nitro truck. Thats an awfull lot of HP going through the drivetrain and if the diff isnt built and adjusted just right, POOF!

Besides, its near impossible to troubleshoot it online with a new guy and his first RC car. You cant possibly know what the diff, or anything else is supposed to feel and look like.

Plus, most shops charge about $75 an hour. LOL

At 2Cool, we be free!


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

Maybe Monday morning? I'll have to check still but possibly would be my only day.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Works for me bro!


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

Ok I got the diff out. For some reason which maybe normal but the diff that is in the car is metal and has little ball type thingy's on it. The diff they gave me is plastic but is the same size. So what do I do go ahead and replace it or what?


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Seaweed said:


> Ok I got the diff out. For some reason which maybe normal but the diff that is in the car is metal and has little ball type thingy's on it. The diff they gave me is plastic but is the same size. So what do I do go ahead and replace it or what?


That is the replace diff gear only. IF you want to replace the diff balls, you have to buy those too. They go in the holes/slots in the center of the diff gear.

PD2


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

Yeah but something don't seem right going from a metal gear to a plastic gear. I know I'm knew but in other things if there are no teeth gone then it is usually not bad. Am I wrong on this? What makes a diff bad?


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Your Correct*

Keep the metal gear. Clean it good. Replace the ball thingys with new ball thingys. New diff rings too. Grease it up. Mostly if nothing is tore up all you mainly have to do is clean up and regrease. Good to go.


----------

